# December Photo Contest



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Dukers had a horrible ear infection but still got in the spirit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Official entry: Storm and Sasha waiting on Santa Paws. 2014 was our last Christmas with Sasha, but I am so glad she had a chance to teach Storm the ropes before we lost her. 

The second photo is just for fun. Christmas with a puppy who doesn't understand why she can't steal the presents being opened. :doh:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to Gunner & Cathy.... cant wait to see all the December pics of all the pups!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to Cathy, I love the theme for December!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna’s Gotcha Day :--heart:


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ivyacres said:


> The theme Cathy's Gunner has chosen for December is Golden's First December.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> ...


Josie was born on December 22, so I missed her actual first December with her. The picture is our official first December together and her first experience with a Christmas tree. This was just a few weeks before she turned 1.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The December theme is Golden's First December.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

This photo is from Pippin's first Christmas last year. He is a ball crazy dog. Note the gate around the tree. Ha.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a pic of your Golden's First December.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Tally with Santa last year at Christmas.


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Barley's first December (this year)


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley's first December, Christmas Eve 2016.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy likes to lay on the hearth because it is cool. We haven't lit a fire yet... but if you look closely you can see the reflection of the Christmas tree. This week is week 14...


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Tiny Penny enjoying her first December snow fall. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the Great pictures, these little ones are too cute. 

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Tiny Penny enjoying her first December snow fall. Agnes




That is so cute!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala's first photo with Santa at 7 months old. Not sure she was that impressed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey's first December was in 2010, she was 10 weeks old.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*First Christmas with Hoover*

Hello All,

Haven't been on the Forum since............well, it's been a long time! The "fuzzy" photo below is the best I could locate for our Hoover's first Christmas. It was during a daily walk on 12/28/13, six months after we got him. The weather was pretty warm for western PA--as you can tell by the lack of snow and Hoovers dirty legs!:smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pictures of our golden's first December are great. I love the little stories that go along with them.
There's still plenty of time to post a pic of your golden.


----------



## ZeissGolden (Dec 2, 2017)

Zeiss' first December. He pulled out the cotton ball attached at the tip of the Santa hat. Just doing golden stuff as usual.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not eligible, but here's Neeko s first snow experience..."What ma, I didn't get my new sweater dirty!!!":grin2::grin2:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All these pictures are so adorably cute!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Not an official entry, but here are a couple of my favorite Christmas photos from this year....




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for December is Golden's First December.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The theme for December is Golden's First December.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


a reminder.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

*Jarvis*

This is Jarvis first Christmas! Born on 12/23/16. I took him to to see Santa at the mall. He did well but wanted to play with the Irish wolfhound that was there.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

use the first but here is his individual photo. He had a cute smile.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy’s first Christmas in the USA.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Tizzy’s first Christmas in the USA


What a great picture, she looks so cute and festive!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The December theme is Golden's First December. There's still time to share a photo, entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Not eligible but this was Leo’s first time in snow last year as a 9 month old. We did a road trip so he could experience snow


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

LeoTheGolden said:


> Not eligible but this was Leo’s first time in snow last year as a 9 month old. We did a road trip so he could experience snow




Look how proud he is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Amber will be 9 months in a couple of days so this is her first December. I think she likes the snow!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Ripple's first December, taken yesterday in the first snow of the season! He turned 10 weeks today


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love all the photos


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

jennretz said:


> I love all the photos


Me too......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see more before the deadline on Monday, December 18th. 



> The theme Cathy's Gunner has chosen for December is Golden's First December.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Facebook just reminded me of Butterscotch's first December with us last year.

I probably can't have two entries, so this one can be ignored for the contest.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping up...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Loving all the photos . Brings back such memories of Luna's Gotcha Day December 23rd :--heart:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all these pics!
The December theme is Golden's First December. 
There's still time to share a photo, entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> The theme Cathy's Gunner has chosen for December is Golden's First December.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


Great entries, hope to see more before Monday's deadline!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Such a joy seeing all the pictures. Last few days to get your pups picture in


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries, hope to see more before Monday's deadline!


Just a little time left to add your pic!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time flies but there's still time to share a pic of your Golden's First December.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

18 official entries and some great other photos shared for this months theme Golden's First December...there's still time!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

The Barney's First Christmas: mailing his letter to Santa Paws........


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Can I post a picture of my friend's 5 month old golden retriever? It won't count towards the contest (because the puppy isn't mine), but it's a cute picture!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

This picture was taken December 23, 2006....on Sophie's first day home with us. December 23rd and 25th are big celebration days in our house. Our little girl is 11 this year and we've been in our current home 11 years. Her birthday is the day we moved into the house...we knew this had to be a sign that we were all meant to be a family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> 18 official entries and some great other photos shared for this months theme Golden's First December...there's still time!


Only a few hours left to enter.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

It broke my heart to put these up again, even a year later. Farewell Fenris, hello Bagheera.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Here is Trudy's first December - she's 10 months now! - and also her first snow! She loved it  <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> Can I post a picture of my friend's 5 month old golden retriever? It won't count towards the contest (because the puppy isn't mine), but it's a cute picture!


Feel free to share it, we'd love to see the picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far-

_*Today*_ is the last day to submit a picture for the December Photo Contest!





> The theme Cathy's Gunner has chosen for December is Golden's First December.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Monday, December 18th, please, one entry per membership*.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Last year was Jon's first Christmas. Unfortunately he had his stomach surgery and spent his December with cone of shame & lots of rest, sleeping for recovery.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread will close in just a couple of hours...there's still time to post your pic.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Last Christmas Eve


----------

